# Surf leader sd cl4 30 for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Used ......very good condition
$175 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$160
Trades for a 3000-4000 size spinner an option


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Trades no longer an option


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Posted in error


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Back up for sale at $150 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

fish bucket said:


> Back up for sale at $150 shipped pp


$140
This is the jdm version of shimano ultegra


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

